# Where do I go.



## fortsmithman (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm considering these two schools for my EMR and EMT/PCP courses.  It will either be AHASTI in Calgary Ab or JIBC in New Westminster BC.  After talking with a retired member he suggested AHASTI as they have a good track record.  I'm thinking about JIBC because their EMR course is 105 hours opposed to 90 hours for Alberta EMR courses.


----------



## Voodoo1 (Nov 14, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> I'm considering these two schools for my EMR and EMT/PCP courses.  It will either be AHASTI in Calgary Ab or JIBC in New Westminster BC.  After talking with a retired member he suggested AHASTI as they have a good track record.  I'm thinking about JIBC because their EMR course is 105 hours opposed to 90 hours for Alberta EMR courses.



The EMR course I'm taking through AHASTI is 140 hours. But if you're counting only classroom time, you would be correct in saying 90 hours.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 14, 2010)

I am referring to classroom time.  What the course delivery like.  Do the instructors have a passion for the course they are teaching.


----------

